# Replacing The Cross Feed Nut On My Logan 200-1



## Fairbanks (Oct 15, 2015)

Greetings,

The cross feed nut on my Logan 200-1 needs to be replaced, the cross feed screw seems to be OK.  I have seen brass replacements for this part available on Ebay.  Has anyone used one of these and could you let me know what you think of the part?  They are about half the cost of the same replacement part from Logan and I thought it might be worth a try.

Thanks!


----------



## David VanNorman (Oct 16, 2015)

Miller machine and fab makes screws and nuts for most any machine. He made for my 9" SB. I would say he makes for Logan also. His phone is 217-942-9296   He does good work.


----------

